# A small TV stand



## FDIII (Oct 15, 2014)

QS Ribbon Sapele Blocks and Hickory top slab.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice clean lines!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good. With that design you must not have kids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks good. With that design you must not have kids.



Funny!! I had the same thought. As I try to rein in my very rowdy 5 yr old grand daughter.................. Kids or heavy drinkers.........

nice wood and table.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks nice... but I agree with them, you clearly have no children, or if you do, they're all adults now.


----------



## FDIII (Oct 16, 2014)

lol yes I am a single 29 year old bachelor w/ no children at the moment.


----------



## FDIII (Oct 16, 2014)

that I know of at least ...........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice...it reminds me of pi....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

